# R35 young insurance



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

hi folks,

First thread here, From Ireland and waiting to move to Belfast/Manchester but waiting for covid to subsite a bit till then im stuck on deciding where, Had have a dream of owning a skyline since I was young (the r34 although way out of budget now) and got my license two years ago, I am 23 years old 2 ncb got the license late my own fault on that part, been working for two years and saving for a r35 a small bit off still but due to covid looks like the end of the year it should at least be controlled! Just wondering about the uk insurance situation is it anything like Ireland? in Ireland its fairly against the car culture any mods on your car and good luck getting any quotes at all(when your under 25 minimum)! I have heard the uk insurance is better though. Has anyone in my situation with my experience got insured? I cant get many quotes with no UK phone number(I also seen a thread on here when he moved to the uk recently he couldn't get any quotes / some were very high) I did get one which was 4k which for the car doesn't seem to bad I was paying half that for a 1.4 first car. Realistically from looking at the forum calculating costs etc. The 4k on top of everything would be just a little too much, is it stupid to think I could get a quote under that? I would be running a smaller daily car as well, so wouldn't be racking up much mileage. Anyone have any advice like or would it be maybe worth waiting till I get another year of ncb? Many thanks the forum has some great threads on here
Thanks f.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

So many other variables such as location, where the car is kept, use etc to give an indication of costs but I think one of the issues you may have is the insurer insisting you have one of the young driver/low NCB black boxes fitted........which means you'll be restricted to having "fun" without insurer knowing about it. In turn, that could then bump up your risk rating when you go to renew with same (or another) insurer if you have "fun"


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

SKNAM said:


> So many other variables such as location, where the car is kept, use etc to give an indication of costs but I think one of the issues you may have is the insurer insisting you have one of the young driver/low NCB black boxes fitted........which means you'll be restricted to having "fun" without insurer knowing about it. In turn, that could then bump up your risk rating when you go to renew with same (or another) insurer if you have "fun"


hm many thanks for the reply appreciated. 
I think I heard about the post code affecting prices I will defiantly look into it more and try and get quotes with various postcodes. I have never had one of those installed although there was an app optional to get a few quid off a policy for my first car but decided against it heard there very iffy. Defiantly with a car such as the gtr it would be hard not to have fun even if not on purpose the car is such a fast machine so I can see it not being the best idea, thank you for that advice.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Tbh, at 23 you’d be lucky to be insured on an R35.


----------



## Stbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

You’d be lucky to get insured on anything performance at 23 with such a short license period in a Manchester post code. M post codes are rated high risk overall. (I live there and work in the insurance industry before anyone takes offence). Dont get a telematics policy (black box) they’re bad enough in 3cylinder and you’ll find your policy cancelled quickly in a performance car.
As already said, location down to street, job, history sometimes even the time of you day you get a quote will effect prices.


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Stbuk said:


> You’d be lucky to get insured on anything performance at 23 with such a short license period in a Manchester post code. M post codes are rated high risk overall. (I live there and work in the insurance industry before anyone takes offence). Dont get a telematics policy (black box) they’re bad enough in 3cylinder and you’ll find your policy cancelled quickly in a performance car.
> As already said, location down to street, job, history sometimes even the time of you day you get a quote will effect prices.


thanks for the reply, i actually got a quote in manchester a lot higher then 4k and was wondering why that makes sense, i will definitely stay away from the black box it doesn’t seem like a good thing to do in most cars especially a gtr ha! 
thanks F


----------



## CammyL (Aug 9, 2020)

I was £800 for 2009 4.25 GTR with all mods declared to Elephant. 

Sadly wrote that off but even with a £36k claim on insurance and loss of 2 years NCB I'm getting quotes at £1.1k.

Live in Scotland so may be reason it seems pretty cheap.


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

CammyL said:


> I was £800 for 2009 4.25 GTR with all mods declared to Elephant.
> 
> Sadly wrote that off but even with a £36k claim on insurance and loss of 2 years NCB I'm getting quotes at £1.1k.
> 
> Live in Scotland so may be reason it seems pretty cheap.


wow very good price, if i can ask how old are you? I was thinking scotland father worked in a lot of construction around there said it was a beautiful spot (Aberdeen) sorry to hear about the wrote off!

thanks f


----------



## CammyL (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry thought I said. I'm 23.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry, you what?!!!

I was paying £650 at aged 38, full no claims from 17, STANDARD R35, garaged in Surrey and also advanced driver on my license.

Either something isn’t straight with the £800 stage 4 at 23 or I was seriously maced.....


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

£800 does seem like a really good price. Must be down to postcode lottery. When I was 23 a high performance car was an absolute fortune to insure so Elephant offered a good deal there


----------



## CammyL (Aug 9, 2020)

Trev said:


> Sorry, you what?!!!
> 
> I was paying £650 at aged 38, full no claims from 17, STANDARD R35, garaged in Surrey and also advanced driver on my license.
> 
> Either something isn’t straight with the £800 stage 4 at 23 or I was seriously maced.....


Exactly my reaction when I got the quote through!!

I was looking at standard S3's at one point which were coming back more to insure than a 4.25 GTR.

Not really sure how it's so cheap. As SKNAM said possibly postcode lottery?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Think Elephant had a brain fart! Sure they don’t think you are 33?!


----------



## CammyL (Aug 9, 2020)

There's actually a few places that offer insurance the same price as Elephant.

Admiral does (think they own Elephant) and so does Diamond. Just used confused.com for quotes.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Admiral wont insure a 4.25. If its more than 25% over the stock power the underwriters do not cover it.


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the replys, 
some of the quotes are amazing for the age, compared to here. Going to be doing more research on various postcodes I was looking at moving to!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Not sure I’m buying the postcode lottery theory.

I’m lucky enough to live in a nice part of Surrey (well I think so, lol) and it’s quite an affluent area.

Maybe that makes it worse but only £200 more for a Stage 4 car with 15 years less driving experience/no claims doesn’t make sense!

Very odd.


----------



## Stbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

Trev said:


> Not sure I’m buying the postcode lottery theory.
> 
> I’m lucky enough to live in a nice part of Surrey (well I think so, lol) and it’s quite an affluent area.
> 
> ...


Ill avoid getting into a discussion about what people do and don’t declare and how valid policies are but you'd be surprised about how much weird things knock on. In my area because everyone has a driveway any thefts are from driveways so ‘parked on the street’ sometimes works out cheaper.

Its also worth noting places like Admiral don’t replace mods. They’ll cover you with them but you don’t get the value back. As SKNAM said about Admiral - Most ‘normal’ places don’t offer insurance for increased horsepower to the percentage rates of 4.25 either.

I also feel like i’m being bent over if the numbers in this thread match my policy cover

Benefit of the doubt though insurance is mental if you're using comparison sites you could get a different quote in the afternoon than the morning.


----------



## fisherbuy (Mar 3, 2021)

I have done about 100 quotes all different post codes i finally found a good area that gives about 2.6k coming from NI this seems like a good deal with my age and experience ? they were hughes insurance i found them quite good they ranged from 2.6k-5k. I didn’t think they would differ so much i am very happy with the 2.6k it is with the stock gtr 2011 i tried putting mods but no qoute tried stage 4-4.25 to be honest i would be fine with a stock gtr for a good while but i definitely get the itch to mod it like i’ve done to all my cars ha. Will have to ring them to find out for sure but many thanks for the help defiantly with in reach now!


----------



## GTR.Jack (Dec 19, 2021)

Understand this is an older thread now, so not sure if this is helpful to anyone searching:
I'm insured with Admiral, recently turned 26, have 7 year NCB. Car is completely standard, 2014 R35 GTR. I think location makes a big difference and storage location, I'm based up in the North of Scotland, car is in a locked garage overnight. I'm £530 a year fully comp. 
If going with Admiral, they also give discount for multi cover as well  
Having parents on the insurance when you're under 25 seems to make a difference as well


----------



## Thanwa (Mar 21, 2020)

GTR.Jack said:


> Understand this is an older thread now, so not sure if this is helpful to anyone searching:
> I'm insured with Admiral, recently turned 26, have 7 year NCB. Car is completely standard, 2014 R35 GTR. I think location makes a big difference and storage location, I'm based up in the North of Scotland, car is in a locked garage overnight. I'm £530 a year fully comp.
> If going with Admiral, they also give discount for multi cover as well
> Having parents on the insurance when you're under 25 seems to make a difference as well


I will add to this as well. I've got the R33 GTR with Admiral (I'm sure it won't make much of a difference vs R35 all being top of the insurance groups). 
24 with 2 years NCB: £1300 + mum
25 with 3 years NCB: £680 + without mum
26 with 4 years NCB: TBC but expecting less. 
All visual/obvious mods declared. Parked on public road near house overnight Greater London, Surrey postcode. Licence held since 19.


----------

